# Wetsanding orange peel



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

I know it works by smoothing the clearcoat but trying to get this right in my head.

If you were to wetsand the clearcoat layer, this "layer" would be flattened and provide a flawless finish (if done correctly ofcourse) but I thought it was the paint that contained the orange peel usually? so how does wetsanding the clear remove the orange peel effect?

I have search online for a while now and could not find an answer to this.

Many thanks
Alan


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

No it is "normally" the clear coat that has the op in it. A very bad paint job may have marks in the colour but that will be very rare. When you wet sand, unlike polishing, it only takes the top of the high spots off, thus eventually levelling the paint. 

Hope that helps


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

stangalang said:


> No it is "normally" the clear coat that has the op in it. A very bad paint job may have marks in the colour but that will be very rare. When you wet sand, unlike polishing, it only takes the top of the high spots off, thus eventually levelling the paint.
> 
> Hope that helps


Ah right, that's what I have been missing/nobody seems to write (the OP is in the clear) My paint job isn't bad at all from where it was sprayed, but I am just looking to take the car to the next level.

Yep I understand the difference between wet sanding/compounding as using a pad just "gives" when the pad hits the high spots as apose to the paper taking the high spots off.

Thanks mate, thats cleared things up a great deal!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I have new website very close to launch , (waiting for IT guys to do so) that has this explained and will end up with 100's of resource pages of all things to do with paint detailing , you name it it will have it :thumb:

kelly


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Be sure to get a paint thickness gauge if you are contemplating wet sanding. IMO wet sanding OEM paint is a no no.


alcarp said:


> Ah right, that's what I have been missing/nobody seems to write (the OP is in the clear) My paint job isn't bad at all from where it was sprayed, but I am just looking to take the car to the next level.
> 
> Yep I understand the difference between wet sanding/compounding as using a pad just "gives" when the pad hits the high spots as apose to the paper taking the high spots off.
> 
> Thanks mate, thats cleared things up a great deal!!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I have new website very close to launch , (waiting for IT guys to do so) that has this explained and will end up with 100's of resource pages of all things to do with paint detailing , you name it it will have it :thumb:
> 
> kelly


sounds awsome look forward to that for sure


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

paint depth unit is next to useless on a resprayed car because it does not read just the clear coat, it reads right the way down to the metal and gives you that sole reading. 

unless you have a few grand to spare for a high end bodyshop unit that will tell you how thick each and every layer is your wasting your time.

ask your painters how much clear they laid down and how many coats. standard seems to be around 3 coats, i always spray 4 and the last is quite heavy because i like to wetsand it flat to the third layer or there abouts


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

If you need help with the wetsand technique then just check out some of KDS threads. He's the best there is IMO.


----------

